# The Point Has Returned.......



## Hikes run

.....to normal. 

I haven't been down to see it first hand yet but I just watched a chopper video from today flying over the point. As many of us suspected this big blow has pretty much returned it to the way it was before the whole "shelly island" fiasco. It appears that the majority of sand has returned to wherever it came from. Good....bad....meh, whatever, but so much for the extra elbow room come April.


----------



## twbranch

I was tired of hearing about shelly island. Glad it's back to the point now.


----------



## bronzbck1

Shelly left months ago we had a lot of room. You could be on a bite and the guy two trucks away never know about it. Nice while it lasted.


----------



## Papa-T

Only thing I didn’t like was all the crazy shell freaks. Fishing there last year people were running in front of where you were fishing getting shells as they washed up. Didn’t matter if you were fishing and if they ran into your lines or not. Craziest thing like they were possessed. My wife loves to pickup shells to but at least she has manners and respects everyone else’s space. If a shell washed up in front of us someone would make a mad crazy eyed dash in front of us before she could get down to the water. Finally, I told one lady that we were getting the shells that washed up in front of us to quit running in front of us. She acted all butt hurt but didn’t do it again. People never cease to amaze me at how rude or stupid they can be.


----------



## DaBig2na

Papa-T said:


> Only thing I didn’t like was all the crazy shell freaks. Fishing there last year people were running in front of where you were fishing getting shells as they washed up. Didn’t matter if you were fishing and if they ran into your lines or not. Craziest thing like they were possessed. My wife loves to pickup shells to but at least she has manners and respects everyone else’s space. If a shell washed up in front of us someone would make a mad crazy eyed dash in front of us before she could get down to the water. Finally, I told one lady that we were getting the shells that washed up in front of us to quit running in front of us. She acted all butt hurt but didn’t do it again. People never cease to amaze me at how rude or stupid they can be.


Man another one who parks on the beach at The Point and think they own all in front and behind them... You think that if a Scotch Bonnet washed up in front of your truck and I saw it and picked up first, it still belongs to you? How about my girlfriend , wife , sister or kid? Who do you really think is going to win that battle?

So are you fishing or shell collecting ? I mean it might be annoying while you are fishing but seriously Dude , you can't tell people what's in front of your truck is also YOURS, especially at The Point.


----------



## DaBig2na

bronzbck1 said:


> Shelly left months ago we had a lot of room. You could be on a bite and the guy two trucks away never know about it. Nice while it lasted.


It was really sweet this past Late Nov -Early Dec


----------



## Hikes run

Oh no....I just had a crazy thought. What happens if "the island" starts reforming and we have a repeat of all that nonsense we had last year? Good Lord, I don't really want to go through that again. Heaven help us all.


----------



## cooper138

How much do you want to bet that with Shellly being gone and all the media attention it brought with it, that this year without it the point will close down.


----------



## Papa-T

DaBig2na said:


> Man another one who parks on the beach at The Point and think they own all in front and behind them... You think that if a Scotch Bonnet washed up in front of your truck and I saw it and picked up first, it still belongs to you? How about my girlfriend , wife , sister or kid? Who do you really think is going to win that battle?
> 
> So are you fishing or shell collecting ? I mean it might be annoying while you are fishing but seriously Dude , you can't tell people what's in front of your truck is also YOURS, especially at The Point.


First of all, I don’t think I own everything in front and behind me. It’s a public beach. Second, I was fishing and everyone was going so crazy they would run into my lines I had out. Third, my wife has a really bad arthritis and can’t get to the waters edge that fast but wanted to pick shells up for herself. So yea, that gives me a right to say something when I want my wife to have a chance at them and I don’t want stupid people running into my lines with no respect for anyone else. I’m probably the most easy to get along person around but stupid is stupid. So, if you want to let your kids and or wife to run into others lines and have no respect for anyone else’s space that so be it but I was brought up to treat others with respect but I’m not going to let others run over me either. If you don’t understand that so be it. That’s what’s wrong with this generation; it’s all about me, me, me and everyone is owed something.


----------



## Garboman

bronzbck1 said:


> Shelly left months ago we had a lot of room. You could be on a bite and the guy two trucks away never know about it. Nice while it lasted.


I get upset when fellas are into the Drum after Dark just a hundred yards or so down the beach..... are inconsiderate and beach them and take the hooks out without using a flashlight.... and leave You standing around in the Dark with your Bait in the wrong spot...WTF?

It also makes me boil when some young Drum Pro Miscreant shows up after I have a bait in the water....outcasts me and bows up before I do, when I had this Secret Spot reserved 10 years before this Young Interloper was even born....Some Respect......WTF? Don't these Young Fellas have Girl Friends?

I am not in the Shell Game, My Sisters were at one point many years back when there were plenty of nice unbroken and undisturbed beds revealed by Gentle Storms, not these Global Warmed Induced Bomb Cyclones that show up regularly enough to interfere with my Playtime.

Another thing really gets me going is when the Young Drum Pros text me at the end of the Days Fishing that it was an Epic Bite and February at that...WTF.....Could have Texted me at 10:00AM to allow me time to get down to the Action......but Greed intervened and they wanted to run up the score so Old Folks like myself will have a tough time catching up later this Year.

When one starts to really take a look at just how many buckets of intact and in many cases broken bits of Shells...it is some serious Tonnage, enough to restore Avon Beach which I hear from Joker is Just about wiped out by the last Bomb Cyclone that rolled through last week....Thousands of Cubic Yards of Shells leave the OBX Beaches every year and are deposited inland in areas like Charlotte or Washington DC where there is abundant high ground and no need for backfill.....

If you come to one of my Secret Spots later this Spring say Hi! and if I seem like I am getting bent out of Shape and not getting my Share of Bow Ups....Take a Break and go look for some Shells till I have at least beached enough to get me tired and Satiated. 

Thanks in advance for giving me a break ..And for those Misinformed Folks that Think they Own the Point....Good Luck on That....I own the Point...or at least my Own Little Piece of it underneath my Wader Boots...


----------



## Guest

Looks like the point may be smaller than last year and the dunes between the bypass and narrows are about gone......storm had some umphhh.


----------



## NH Paul

Most people walk into lines because they are not used to the beach and don't know the line is there and don't see it, not trying to be stupid. If you see them coming just give a shout and they always give it space. When the fishing is slow I sometimes let them walk into it to see their reaction. Like the guy who must have thought a bird was attacking his head and flailed and danced around for a while to get rid of it! Priceless, now he knows! Like Garbo said the only piece I own is under my feet, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Papa-T said:


> That’s what’s wrong with this generation; it’s all about me, me, me and everyone is owed something.


The words of truth ring loudly.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

Ummmm if people are walking into your lines then maybe, just maybe you ought to move your rods closer to the water and if you are fishing the Point you shouldn't be spiked up anyhow.


----------



## Papa-T

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Ummmm if people are walking into your lines then maybe, just maybe you ought to move your rods closer to the water and if you are fishing the Point you shouldn't be spiked up anyhow.


Thanks, Uh never thought about that? Shouldn’t spike up at the point? Whatever!


----------



## Papa-T

OP was talking about shelly island and the good or bad. Simply stated why I didn’t like shelly island. Dang guys don’t get your panties in a wad. Lol


----------



## ncsharkman

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Ummmm if people are walking into your lines then maybe, just maybe you ought to move your rods closer to the water and if you are fishing the Point you shouldn't be spiked up anyhow.


 Where in the world did you get the idea that fishing the point you shouldn't be spiked up? I,ve fished the "point" for close to 50 years and never heard this crap before! That's what sand spikes are for! Are we all so P.C. now that we don't know that the "point" is mostly for fishing to most people.
P.S. I'm also an "OLD" shark fisherman so I am probably a little crazy for not wanting to hold a heavy shark rod and reel for several hours waiting for a run.


----------



## sanjuanworm

So....spiking rods at the point...ha...where to begin?

There is always somebody that does not get it. I have lost more than a couple of fish at the point because of foolish folks sitting in their chair with 4 rods spiked up, beer in hand and grill going. 
Not paying attention to their lines at all or the fish that I am fighting to keep it out of the current as it tries to get around the point for another run.
I can usually work my way over or under his first line or two, but the fish will end up wrapped in all his other shit and ...bam...there is a broken line and a lost drum.
Dipshit will always look at you with disgust that you were in his lines and made him get out of his chair...been there, done that.

There are literally miles and miles of uncrowded beaches to spike up with your 23 rods in front of your jacked up diesel guzzler...
But not the point...
The topography, fishing style, and crowded nature of the point do not favor kindly to people fishing more than one rod, and that one rod will catch alot more fish if it is held and not spiked. ..Just saying.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

Worm....... Nail, BOOM right on the head. 

They just don't get it... 2oz and all 24 rods running down the beach with the current, 50 yards of line out of water to backs of their trucks where they stand in their hip boots with burger and beer in hand.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

ooops 23 rods I miss counted


----------



## DaBig2na

What SJW said! He is so much more eloquent than I . 

Same has happened to me with Drum and chopper blues trying to navigate between, over and under spiked rods using braid fishing for thier prized citation mullet. Nighttime is the very worst.

According to Poo-Ts rules; I need to give you back the two pretty knobbed welk shells I picked up in front of your truck last Fall SJW.


----------



## Gorge

Wouldn't they belong to his dog who could not get to the shells before you, due to his leash?


----------



## Papa-T

That’s real mature. Make fun of someone who is disabled with psoriatic arthritis and wants to enjoy a simple thing like picking up shells.


----------



## dsurf

Garboman said:


> I get upset when fellas are into the Drum after Dark just a hundred yards or so down the beach..... are inconsiderate and beach them and take the hooks out without using a flashlight.... and leave You standing around in the Dark with your Bait in the wrong spot...WTF?
> 
> It also makes me boil when some young Drum Pro Miscreant shows up after I have a bait in the water....outcasts me and bows up before I do, when I had this Secret Spot reserved 10 years before this Young Interloper was even born....Some Respect......WTF? Don't these Young Fellas have Girl Friends?
> 
> I am not in the Shell Game, My Sisters were at one point many years back when there were plenty of nice unbroken and undisturbed beds revealed by Gentle Storms, not these Global Warmed Induced Bomb Cyclones that show up regularly enough to interfere with my Playtime.
> 
> Another thing really gets me going is when the Young Drum Pros text me at the end of the Days Fishing that it was an Epic Bite and February at that...WTF.....Could have Texted me at 10:00AM to allow me time to get down to the Action......but Greed intervened and they wanted to run up the score so Old Folks like myself will have a tough time catching up later this Year.
> 
> When one starts to really take a look at just how many buckets of intact and in many cases broken bits of Shells...it is some serious Tonnage, enough to restore Avon Beach which I hear from Joker is Just about wiped out by the last Bomb Cyclone that rolled through last week....Thousands of Cubic Yards of Shells leave the OBX Beaches every year and are deposited inland in areas like Charlotte or Washington DC where there is abundant high ground and no need for backfill.....
> 
> If you come to one of my Secret Spots later this Spring say Hi! and if I seem like I am getting bent out of Shape and not getting my Share of Bow Ups....Take a Break and go look for some Shells till I have at least beached enough to get me tired and Satiated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for giving me a break ..And for those Misinformed Folks that Think they Own the Point....Good Luck on That....I own the Point...or at least my Own Little Piece of it underneath my Wader Boots...


I'll say it again.....love your posts...a little humor in this social activist PC world helps put things in a lighter perspective.


----------



## Cervus

Think I could fish the point? Do I need a note? Is there a test?


----------



## mossers

Cervus said:


> Think I could fish the point? Do I need a note? Is there a test?


I think it's a cybriety Test ! :beer:


----------



## Papa-T

mossers said:


> I think it's a cybriety Test ! :beer:


Don’t be talking about drinking or eating burgers. We get the Rangers called on us. Lol


----------



## Gorge

Papa-T said:


> That’s real mature. Make fun of someone who is disabled with psoriatic arthritis and wants to enjoy a simple thing like picking up shells.


I've had arthritis since I was 16. I live with it every day. Quit yer whining. Why don't you put up your rod for a few minutes and help the poor woman find some nice shells, Or take her to a less congested part of the beach for a while so she doesn't have so much competition. It sounds like you don't have much compassion for her situation.
And by the way, I was making fun of you, not your poor wife.


----------



## ncsharkman

Cervus said:


> Think I could fish the point? Do I need a note? Is there a test?


 Yes my friend, you must be a professional drum fisherman and not stand around eating a burger or have a grill going and fish with 23 rods! Also, never stand around in "hip boots"! It will give away the fact that you couldn't handle a big drum or big chopper.
Remember, these are "pros" and own the point and don't have to put up with the little people catching the mullet and the likes.


----------



## surffshr

when people talk about not spiking point it usually means the very small area of the > sticking out. Moving down the Beach 50 yards or so used to be acceptable.


----------



## Papa-T

Gorge said:


> I've had arthritis since I was 16. I live with it every day. Quit yer whining. Why don't you put up your rod for a few minutes and help the poor woman find some nice shells, Or take her to a less congested part of the beach for a while so she doesn't have so much competition. It sounds like you don't have much compassion for her situation.
> And by the way, I was making fun of you, not your poor wife.


 Well if you do have arthritis like you say; Im sorry for your illness. It’s a hard thing to live with. As far as my poor wife, I have all the compassion for her. You don’t know me so for you to make a statement like that is just wrong. Like I stated before she wants to do some things so she still feels as if she still has her independence. You of all people should understand how that feels. Anyway, I wish you well with your illness.


----------



## Garboman

ncsharkman said:


> Yes my friend, you must be a professional drum fisherman and not stand around eating a burger or have a grill going and fish with 23 rods! Also, never stand around in "hip boots"! It will give away the fact that you couldn't handle a big drum or big chopper.
> Remember, these are "pros" and own the point and don't have to put up with the little people catching the mullet and the likes.


Spikes especially at night and set far from the waters edge in the middle of a Drum Bite is perhaps the most Annoying interaction when someone is hooked up to a Big Drum intent on burning on down the beach on his way to the tip of the Point. I lost 3 Drum last Spring in this fashion. In my younger days I would have gotten real ugly about this.

Spike up 10 months out of the year. 12 Months out of the year if you fish the Point only during the daytime.

6 weeks in the Spring and 6 weeks in the Fall last two hours of Daylight and then into the Night. The Point belongs to the Drum Pros, if you think this is unfair or unjust or unrealistic. My advice is to learn to follow protocols set years ago and for those who insist on fishing how and by what means you want. Expect Misery and Conflict as it is heading your way. If you are unable to show respect, best advice is to fish somewhere else. That's how it was 30 years ago when I started and that's how it will be when I can no longer be competitive and I retire to some other less demanding game. 

If some one in the old days came out on a summer night when it was blowing hard out of the West on old Jennettes Pier no doubt the Pro Sharkers would react worse than what happens these days at the Point, if some got in their way and screwed up their sets.


----------



## Cervus

Garboman said:


> Spike up 10 months out of the year. 12 Months out of the year if you fish the Point only during the daytime.
> 
> 6 weeks in the Spring and 6 weeks in the Fall last two hours of Daylight and then into the Night. The Point belongs to the Drum Pros, if you think this is unfair or unjust or unrealistic. My advice is to learn to follow protocols set years ago and for those who insist on fishing how and by what means you want. Expect Misery and Conflict as it is heading your way. If you are unable to show respect, best advice is to fish somewhere else.
> 
> If some one in the old days came out on a summer night when it was blowing hard out of the West on old Jennettes Pier no doubt the Pro Sharkers would react worse than what happens these days at the Point, if some got in their way and screwed up their sets.


Who do I send payment to for this private stretch of beach? It's public property. Interfere with my lawful partaking of a public resource and I'll bruise your nose...Protocol or not. I got your "misery and conflict" right here...


----------



## Benji

Cervus said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncsharkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my friend, you must be a professional drum fisherman and not stand around eating a burger or have a grill going and fish with 23 rods! Also, never stand around in "hip boots"! It will give away the fact that you couldn't handle a big drum or big chopper.
> Remember, these are "pros" and own the
> point and don't have to put up with the little people catching the mullet and the likes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spike up 10 months out of the year. 12 Months out of the year if you fish the Point only during the daytime.
> 
> 6 weeks in the Spring and 6 weeks in the Fall last two hours of Daylight and then into the Night. The Point belongs to the Drum Pros, if you think this is unfair or unjust or unrealistic. My advice is to learn to follow protocols set years ago and for those who insist on fishing how and by what means you want. Expect Misery and Conflict as it is heading your way. If you are unable to show respect, best advice is to fish somewhere else.
> 
> If some one in the old days came out on a summer night when it was blowing hard out of the West on old Jennettes Pier no doubt the Pro Sharkers would react worse than what happens these days at the Point, if some got in their way and screwed up their sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do I send payment to for this private stretch of beach? It's public property. Interfere with my partaking of a public resource and I'll bruise your nose...Protocol or not. I got your "misery and conflict" right here...
Click to expand...

Comedian Ron White once said "I didn't know how many it would take, but I knew how many they were planning to use" life tends to be easier if you don't agitate all that are around you. Most everyone out there are good people .


----------



## DaBig2na

Cervus said:


> Who do I send payment to for this private stretch of beach? It's public property. Interfere with my lawful partaking of a public resource and I'll bruise your nose...Protocol or not. I got your "misery and conflict" right here...


Tell ya what Cervix , come on out talking like that at peak time on a good Drum Bite see what happens. Especially talking about bruising someone's nose.


----------



## Cervus

Benji said:


> Comedian Ron White once said "I didn't know how many it would take, but I knew how many they were planning to use" life tends to be easier if you don't agitate all that are around you. Most everyone out there are good people .


I'm sure they are. Most fisherpeople are. But that does not give one group a monopoly on a public resource. It smacks of elitist pricks.


----------



## Cervus

DaBig2na said:


> Tell ya what Cervix , come on out talking like that at peak time on a good Drum Bite see what happens. Especially talking about bruising someone's nose.


Why would I do that? I try my best to not interfere with other anglers, I keep a good distance, and I even reel my line in if I see a hookup and run. But yeah, I use sand spikes and sit in a chair...Woe is me.


----------



## DaBig2na

Papa-T said:


> Well if you do have arthritis like you say; Im sorry for your illness. It’s a hard thing to live with. As far as my poor wife, I have all the compassion for her. You don’t know me so for you to make a statement like that is just wrong. Like I stated before she wants to do some things so she still feels as if she still has her independence. You of all people should understand how that feels. Anyway, I wish you well with your illness.


Well that not what you said initially, you said you were mad because shell hunters and beach goers were running into to your lines collecting shells. The average person (men and women combined) is probaly between 5'6" to maybe 5'9" in the US. The average fishing (mullet) rod is about 6' and in a spike would make it say, 8' to the tip. So how is it folks are running into your lines, unless you are parked too far from the waters edge. Next you said you barked at folks when they tried to pick up shells in front of your vehicle. Now you're binging the focus on your wife with psoriatic arthritis wanting to walk and pick up shells. 

So which is it? 

Although I am very sorry for your spouse's condition the arthritis is common and has the same similarities of osteo, or rheumatoid that some of us also have. Treatment and medication is available. I know because between ibuprofen, and naproxen I knock the edge of my pains, as to maintain the lifestyle I choose.


----------



## DaBig2na

Gorge said:


> Wouldn't they belong to his dog who could not get to the shells before you, due to his leash?


No, "Tickles" would have won that battle. He is well liked by all that meet him.


----------



## NC KingFisher

As a old West Virginian once said......flog him some more, he still might get up and plow


----------



## Papa-T

Papa-T said:


> Only thing I didn’t like was all the crazy shell freaks. Fishing there last year people were running in front of where you were fishing getting shells as they washed up. Didn’t matter if you were fishing and if they ran into your lines or not. Craziest thing like they were possessed. My wife loves to pickup shells to but at least she has manners and respects everyone else’s space. If a shell washed up in front of us someone would make a mad crazy eyed dash in front of us before she could get down to the water. Finally, I told one lady that we were getting the shells that washed up in front of us to quit running in front of us. She acted all butt hurt but didn’t do it again. People never cease to amaze me at how rude or stupid they can be.


 This is what I said: I simply explained my actions when comments were made.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Garboman said:


> 6 weeks in the Spring and 6 weeks in the Fall last two hours of Daylight and then into the Night. The Point belongs to the Drum Pros, if you think this is unfair or unjust or unrealistic. My advice is to learn to follow protocols set years ago and for those who insist on fishing how and by what means you want. Expect Misery and Conflict as it is heading your way. If you are unable to show respect, best advice is to fish somewhere else. That's how it was 30 years ago when I started and that's how it will be when I can no longer be competitive and I retire to some other less demanding game.


 x10000000


----------



## sanjuanworm

Cervus said:


> Who do I send payment to for this private stretch of beach? It's public property. Interfere with my lawful partaking of a public resource and I'll bruise your nose...Protocol or not. I got your "misery and conflict" right here...


ha...good luck with that.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Cervus said:


> I'm sure they are. Most fisherpeople are. But that does not give one group a monopoly on a public resource. It smacks of elitist pricks.


 elitist pricks...nah
come hang out at sunset middle of next month and watch how things work just in that one section of the beach where we are drum fishing...
its a beautiful thing the way 10-20 guys can stand elbow to elbow and pull in 45inch drum...and not get tangled with each other.
certainly not a monopoly on a public resource....miles and miles of uncrowded beaches out there waiting for you, but if you are going to fish on the point
then you are going to end up doing it just like the guy beside you.....
View attachment 52097


----------



## surffshr

It's not a private beach thing. It's about a whole lot of people fishing together in a very small area to make it work. Otherwise it's screwed up for everyone.


----------



## Papa-T

surffshr said:


> It's not a private beach thing. It's about a whole lot of people fishing together in a very small area to make it work. Otherwise it's screwed up for everyone.


Yep I agree. Check out this cool video from the 1960’s. https://youtu.be/75L5tZFhzZ0


----------



## don brinson

to bad you can't paint a orange stripe around the point the way the piers have to for the king fisherman. Lost some nice kings back in the 70's to spot fisherman throwing over my line while I was fighting a fish. I was in my early 20's and had no filters in my vocabulary back then.


----------



## Cervus

Plenty of beach for everyone. I understand procedures. When in Rome...
My comments were more tongue in cheek than serious. I'm just glad there are still places like the point. Hopefully it will remain.


----------



## NH Paul

surffshr said:


> It's not a private beach thing. It's about a whole lot of people fishing together in a very small area to make it work. Otherwise it's screwed up for everyone.


If you're not familiar with how things work at the point, go to the fishing bible and read "Cape Point conga line etiquette". It does't take much imagination to figure how bad things can go if you are not doing the same as everybody else. Could get pretty ugly if you do not go with the flow.


----------



## twbranch

DaBig2na said:


> What SJW said! He is so much more eloquent than I .
> 
> Same has happened to me with Drum and chopper blues trying to navigate between, over and under spiked rods using braid fishing for thier prized citation mullet. Nighttime is the very worst.
> 
> According to Poo-Ts rules; I need to give you back the two pretty knobbed welk shells I picked up in front of your truck last Fall SJW.


You Sir are the reason nobody comes to this forum anymore. You are the type of jack ass that nobody cares for. You think you own the point but you simply just insult people all the damn the time on this forum. If you fished as much as you insulted people you would have more fish in the freezer. But who am I, I'm just Pier and Marsh fisherman who never goes to the point so I don't run into your stinky arrogant bitch ass. That is. I have found a better forum with better action than this POS.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo

This thread is why you will never see me on "the point". Like others have said, there is a mentality of ownership by those who fish it often. Id much rather go to the point at CALO where i can have plenty of room and just as good of fishing. I havnt been to Hatteras in over a decade since my dad quit taking us when i was little. Now You might catch me on Ocracoke some years but not often. Besides every one knows CALO is where the real fishermen are .


----------



## DaBig2na

twbranch said:


> You Sir are the reason nobody comes to this forum anymore. You are the type of jack ass that nobody cares for. You think you own the point but you simply just insult people all the damn the time on this forum. If you fished as much as you insulted people you would have more fish in the freezer. But who am I, I'm just Pier and Marsh fisherman who never goes to the point so I don't run into your stinky arrogant bitch ass. That is. I have found a better forum with better action than this POS.


Hahahahaha... Whatever man
Nope never did say I owned The Point....Similar to others I only like going when a Drum Bite is on. However you are certainly entitled you your opinion keyboard warrior.... Dont care what you think... I have plenty of fish in the freezer Cobia, Tuna, Puffers, and Wahoo.... I will be happy to share with you some Sea Mullet too, I am truly sorry I ate the last Puppy Drum I caught last Sunday evening..... From now on I will make sure I am freshly showered and shaved so you don't think I'm stinky ever should we meet.


----------



## Cervus

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> This thread is why you will never see me on "the point". Like others have said, there is a mentality of ownership by those who fish it often. Id much rather go to the point at CALO where i can have plenty of room and just as good of fishing. I havnt been to Hatteras in over a decade since my dad quit taking us when i was little. Now You might catch me on Ocracoke some years but not often. Besides every one knows CALO is where the real fishermen are .


Are you saying real fisherman don't do the Conga?


----------



## ncsharkman

Cervus said:


> Why would I do that? I try my best to not interfere with other anglers, I keep a good distance, and I even reel my line in if I see a hookup and run. But yeah, I use sand spikes and sit in a chair...Woe is me.


 Cervis, How dare you sit in a chair and use a sand spike!!! Don't you realize there are professionals out there who may be fighting a "BIG" DRUM? I like big drum and those ferocious big chopper blues! They make good bait for big sharks if no tuna heads are available.
You have much to learn "Young Grasshopper" but just sit back and eat a burger and watch! 
still trying to learn "sharkman"


----------



## Garboman

Cervus said:


> I'm sure they are. Most fisherpeople are. But that does not give one group a monopoly on a public resource. It smacks of elitist pricks.


There is no Monopoly involved if people want to work together. If someone new to the point and its traditions and that person makes the decision to go against the flow and natural rhythm of Surf Fishing in a Congested area and selfishly interfere with the groups effort of putting a lot of Drum on the Beach in relatively short windows of time...Who is at fault the group or the new fisherman outside the group?

Most everyone I have fished with and myself included go out of there way to help new fisherman catch their first Big Drum. I did this last Spring for a couple fellas, they were thankful for the help.

If you want to threaten folks, you get the other kind of help.


----------



## Hikes run

Had I known the direction that this thread would take I would have never started it. My apologies, I didn't realize it was going to turn into one big pissing match. For that reason, gentleman, I'm going to respectfully bow out of this one.


----------



## Yallweh

Cervus said:


> Who do I send payment to for this private stretch of beach?



This guy, by divine right and a letter of marque from the Pope. Or something.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article205026634.html



> “My land is in the exact SAME spot. It cannot ever move. Metes and Bounds exist for this exact reason,” said Barlow in an email to the Observer. “I was on the point last Saturday and used my hand held GPS and my trucks GPS to confirm my land is above the water line and was blending with the point just as I predicted. My land will always be there.”


----------



## Cervus

Yallweh said:


> This guy, by divine right and a letter of marque from the Pope. Or something.
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article205026634.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My land is in the exact SAME spot. It cannot ever move. Metes and Bounds exist for this exact reason,” said Barlow in an email to the Observer. “I was on the point last Saturday and used my hand held GPS and my trucks GPS to confirm my land is above the water line and was blending with the point just as I predicted. My land will always be there.”
Click to expand...

He better not spike up...☺


----------



## BigWillJ

Well, from me, first, thanks for posting about the point. Second, and most unfortunately, this thread is about as normal as most threads get to be on the subject of fishing “the point”. I’m not gonna comment on why I believe that is. The critics have taken care of that.

Hell, I doubt the critics don’t carry a towel big enough to dry the wet balls on the real pros:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab12-o0QAiQ

If the critics want to go somewhere else to fish and surf the web, let’em go. I’d rather fish and converse with the guys and gals in a conga line at the point anyway. Heck, even the gals have bigger balls than those who choose to sour up the place with their misguided opinions. Sheesh.


----------



## Cervus

Garboman said:


> There is no Monopoly involved if people want to work together. If someone new to the point and its traditions and that person makes the decision to go against the flow and natural rhythm of Surf Fishing in a Congested area and selfishly interfere with the groups effort of putting a lot of Drum on the Beach in relatively short windows of time...Who is at fault the group or the new fisherman outside the group?
> 
> Most everyone I have fished with and myself included go out of there way to help new fisherman catch their first Big Drum. I did this last Spring for a couple fellas, they were thankful for the help.
> 
> If you want to threaten folks, you get the other kind of help.


Explained like that makes sense. And after seeing the pics, I can see why the "process"is in place. Meh, not my kind of fishing but to each their own.


----------



## Jollymon

You can observe a lot by watching. Yogi Berra


----------



## twbranch

DaBig2na said:


> Hahahahaha... Whatever man
> Nope never did say I owned The Point....Similar to others I only like going when a Drum Bite is on. However you are certainly entitled you your opinion keyboard warrior.... Dont care what you think... I have plenty of fish in the freezer Cobia, Tuna, Puffers, and Wahoo.... I will be happy to share with you some Sea Mullet too, I am truly sorry I ate the last Puppy Drum I caught last Sunday evening..... From now on I will make sure I am freshly showered and shaved so you don't think I'm stinky ever should we meet.


Funny some folks have already PMed me "thanks" because they agree you're an arrogant ass but hey if the admins don't care what you say to us then they won't care when we call you out for being a stupid ass! BTW, I am sure you didn't catch anything in your freezer because you are on here too much to know how your reel works.


----------



## Guest

Jollymon said:


> You can observe a lot by watching. Yogi Berra


And reading and understanding what is going on. 

I am a rookie at fishing at "the point", just started last year, but by observing, reading and engaging the guys that do fish there. I have found them more than helpful and friendly when asked advice. 

Part of the problem is that people are talking about two different things here in some of the posts. Like Garbo said, there are times when and where you can spike. And there are places you should never unless you are by yourself. The tip of the point where the conga line runs is that place. Not practical to fish that way. 

Move 100 yards either way back towards the island and you can probably do a spike. But in just one year I have seen many drum run well over a 100 yards down the beach. Over and under lines, it is a lot easier if the others are paying attention.

I spike all the time a good distance away from the tip of the point but I watch out for others not to mess up anyone else's day. Gonna get in the conga this year since space will be limited.

Funny how this has devolved into fishing styles when it started with the point changing and shell grabbing. 

Not hard to see how and why the styles developed at the point (tip). Don't see it changing any time soon. Especially now with limited space again


----------



## BigWillJ

twbranch said:


> .....you are the type of jack ass....so I don't run into your stinky arrogant bitch ass. That is. I have found a better forum with better action than this POS.


Be a man, honor your own words, and go. Your third grade BS is stinkin' up the place, and has run its course. You'd be the first to get the ax, before anyone else who you think should get the ax, simply because you have shown by your own words that you belong elsewhere.


----------



## BigWillJ

twbranch said:


> Funny some folks have already PMed me "thanks" because they agree you're an arrogant ass but hey if the admins don't care what you say to us then they won't care when we call you out for being a stupid ass! BTW, I am sure you didn't catch anything in your freezer because you are on here too much to know how your reel works.


I'm not on any one side or the other, but if you've been around here enough to follow the bouncing ball, you'd understand the people you blow hard at would much rather help you in any way they can, than the other way around.


----------



## ncsharkman

how about a sand spike but no fishing rod! I can even do this at home, even in my yard or living room. I could eat "burgers" to my hearts content and drink beer if I wanted to. I could even watch the videos of drum fishing on you tube and not worry to much!
I like it! I'm gone fishing now by God and I don't even care!
Sharkman


----------



## yerbyray

Thank god it will hit 70 degrees here in NC as the people on here need to go outside and shed the cabin fever. This whole thread de-railed when one person defended his way of occupying the point is different from the way someone else occupies the point. The funny thing is its a public beach and you can do anything you want to as long as it jives with the rules. It might not be smart to spike a rod there; but a magistrate is going to say to the whiner that there is plenty of beach.

No one man owns the Point and neither does a crowd of people own it.

Go out there and show your arse and we will all loose the right to use it. 

I won't go anymore as if I want to see someone throw a tantrum, I'll hang out with my infant daughter.

This thread is dead and if there are moderators reading it is time to close it. It degraded to nothing rather quick.

I have been on there over eight years and I have seen it decline because of threads like this.


----------



## Garboman

yerbyray said:


> Thank god it will hit 70 degrees here in NC as the people on here need to go outside and shed the cabin fever. This whole thread de-railed when one person defended his way of occupying the point is different from the way someone else occupies the point. The funny thing is its a public beach and you can do anything you want to as long as it jives with the rules. It might not be smart to spike a rod there; but a magistrate is going to say to the whiner that there is plenty of beach.
> 
> No one man owns the Point and neither does a crowd of people own it.
> 
> Go out there and show your arse and we will all loose the right to use it.
> 
> I won't go anymore as if I want to see someone throw a tantrum, I'll hang out with my infant daughter.
> 
> This thread is dead and if there are moderators reading it is time to close it. It degraded to nothing rather quick.
> 
> I have been on there over eight years and I have seen it decline because of threads like this.
> 
> I thought it declined when the AC Connection went AWOL.
> The AC may have gotten pissed off when we hid their Spikes.
> Seems like half the posters on this thread hate the people who fish it most, and by my count at least 4 trucks will not be in the way come April. To the other half see you out there when the Drum start chewing.
> 
> Moderator is busy tying Cobia rigs and getting his boat ready. If the thread is so disturbing to you why bother posting or reading it? Federal Judge in Elizabeth City handles Jurisdiction, not a Magistrate.
> 
> People show there Ass out at Point same as at the Bars up and down the beach. Same consequences Antagonist goes to Jail and gets banned from from the Premises.
> 
> This thread been going on for the last 40 years, it will never die too many folks only read or see it through their own viewpoint.
> 
> Go live on Hatteras for 10 Years and then perhaps your vision will be altered as once a place becomes your home you view ownership slightly different than the rest of America.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Let's make this easy


----------



## Cervus

sanjuanworm said:


> Let's make this easy


Bwahahaha! Looks pretty cut and dried to me. This thread needed a little "lightening up" if you know what I mean.


----------



## sand flea

Papa-T said:


> Yep I agree. Check out this cool video from the 1960’s. https://youtu.be/75L5tZFhzZ0


But they're all throwing spinners! Fake News!


----------



## Papa-T

sand flea said:


> But they're all throwing spinners! Fake News!


Good catch. I didn’t notice.


----------



## sand flea

I have the misfortune of riding the DC Metro every day. There are the locals and everybody else. The former always hates the latter. They don't get the subtle rules and etiquette that keeps a very crowded and messy situation from devolving into cannibalism and arson. So when tourists stand on the left side of the escalator or crowd the doors or hesitate at the fare gate then all the rest of us grouches LOSE OUR SHIT. Most of the tourists are very nice people who are excited to go to the Smithsonian or protest the decimation of the Eurasian Blowfly or hold signs about guns or whatever. And most locals, type-A jackwagons, are actually happy to help...when asked.

Point is: if you're a regular somewhere then don't be a jerk to people who don't know the local rules. And if you're new to an area, pay attention. Pick up local customs and ask questions. Almost everyone will be happy to fill you in. Just a little smile or a "Excuse me, I have a question" goes a long way.

You have the right to spike a rod when you're elbow-to-elbow. You have the right to block an escalator on the left. Just understand that somebody's going to shank you.


----------



## Drumdum

sand flea said:


> I have the misfortune of riding the DC Metro every day. There are the locals and everybody else. The former always hates the latter. They don't get the subtle rules and etiquette that keeps a very crowded and messy situation from devolving into cannibalism and arson. So when tourists stand on the left side of the escalator or crowd the doors or hesitate at the fare gate then all the rest of us grouches LOSE OUR SHIT. Most of the tourists are very nice people who are excited to go to the Smithsonian or protest the decimation of the Eurasian Blowfly or hold signs about guns or whatever. And most locals, type-A jackwagons, are actually happy to help...when asked.
> 
> Point is: if you're a regular somewhere then don't be a jerk to people who don't know the local rules. And if you're new to an area, pay attention. Pick up local customs and ask questions. Almost everyone will be happy to fill you in. Just a little smile or a "Excuse me, I have a question" goes a long way.
> 
> You have the right to spike a rod when you're elbow-to-elbow. You have the right to block an escalator on the left. Just understand that somebody's going to shank you.


Perfection.............


----------



## dialout

sanjuanworm said:


> Let's make this easy


"Sharks live here" ...tears in my eyes hilarious


----------



## matrix

sanjuanworm said:


> Let's make this easy


Complete awesomeness!! I'll see you on the tip with the rest of the elitist pricks


----------



## Garboman

San Juan set up the Spikers in their designated area on the Hook Side of the Point, they read the Map and think they have an area all to themselves but this is the Off Limits Bird Enclosure.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Garboman said:


> San Juan set up the Spikers in their designated area on the Hook Side of the Point, they read the Map and think they have an area all to themselves but this is the Off Limits Bird Enclosure.


shhhh!


----------



## yerbyray

Garboman said:


> Go live on Hatteras for 10 Years and then perhaps your vision will be altered as once a place becomes your home you view ownership slightly different than the rest of America.


As a taxpayer I do own a small portion of the beach...been living in NC all fifty years of my life and every federal taxpayer owns a portion....not just islanders. I have as much right to fish the point anyway I want just like you with no threat or intimidation.


----------



## Jollymon

yerbyray said:


> As a taxpayer I do own a small portion of the beach...been living in NC all fifty years of my life and every federal taxpayer owns a portion....not just islanders. I have as much right to fish the point anyway I want just like you with no threat or intimidation.


As a taxpayer that's all you are , The fact that you can access certain Federal and State land was done by laws that were created and passed to allow the General Public to use them 
under rules and regulations and also access fees in addition to taxes to use those places , Remember what happens when the Government doesn't pass a budget , All the gates get locked , So that "I'm a Taxpayer " means nothing about ownership of anything that you don't hold Title to in your name . 

The way the Point is fished is a technique and style that has evolved over time because of the unique conditions that you have their , Bucking the system is like using the Ladies Restroom 
when you're not one , It's going to create problems , To spike your Rod at the is going to create a problem , Lines will get tangled more , fighting a fish becomes more difficult and
if you lost that fish won't you be upset , Things are done a certain way in places for a reason , When in Rome do as the Romans do.


----------



## NC KingFisher

All this over an over grown goldfish


----------



## Jollymon

NC KingFisher said:


> All this over an over grown goldfish


Ocean Carp


----------



## Benji

As a taxpayer that's all you are , The fact that you can access certain Federal and State land was done by laws that were created and passed to allow the General Public to use them 
under rules and regulations and also access fees in addition to taxes to use those places , Remember what happens when the Government doesn't pass a budget , All the gates get locked , So that "I'm a Taxpayer " means nothing about ownership of anything that you don't hold Title to in your name . 

Don't pay your taxes and see how long you have the title to property, no matter how long it's been paid for....


----------



## Jollymon

Benji said:


> As a taxpayer that's all you are , The fact that you can access certain Federal and State land was done by laws that were created and passed to allow the General Public to use them
> under rules and regulations and also access fees in addition to taxes to use those places , Remember what happens when the Government doesn't pass a budget , All the gates get locked , So that "I'm a Taxpayer " means nothing about ownership of anything that you don't hold Title to in your name .
> 
> Don't pay your taxes and see how long you have the title to property, no matter how long it's been paid for....


The point is "I'm a taxpayer " doesn't give you ownership in any small part to Federal and State Land. You can only claim ownership of what's titled in your name and you'll still pay taxes 
on it . Government land you don't own it your just allowed to use some of it


----------



## Garboman

yerbyray said:


> As a taxpayer I do own a small portion of the beach...been living in NC all fifty years of my life and every federal taxpayer owns a portion....not just islanders. I have as much right to fish the point anyway I want just like you with no threat or intimidation.


By Coincidence I am not too far from Newton NC right now. I am visiting Croatan National Forest looking for Bears and waiting for the weather to change before I go back home. 

Spent a week or so in Newton NC staying at the Oyster Point Campground. 

The analogy about the Metro Riders getting shanked was apt. At one time I went to work using that same Metro system........ more than a few riders have been shanked, a few more been Shot. Collateral Damage of the Urban Street Gang Wars of DC, best keep to the Right and not make eye contact......

In the Croatan, a lot of fellas my age and younger wearing in Fluorescent Orange Baseball Hats run up and down the roads with Aluminum Dog Boxes on the back of their Trucks. When passing these fellas on the logging roads of the forest I invariably wave to them as we are at times crossing paths in remote wilderness settings.....at the Beach everyone waves.....if you live on Hatteras you can get a sore left arm some days...

Funny thing is not one of these Hunters has ever waved back to me or even acknowledged my presence...... I am in their way.......in their Forest[/U]....An Interloper....They seem to Seethe at times and Grimace at my presence...

Someone from outside .... Jeep Festooned with the OBX..... NC Tags of a Tourist that is after their Resource......I am just as Armed and Dangerous as they are...even have my own Fluorescent Orange Cap....paid taxes....paid more taxes than some even.....

These Local Hunters have not once even smiled at me........I get the feeling I am not wanted.......Come Next November if by mistake I happened to set up on one of these groups running Dogs and by Chance was able to Shoot a Deer running from the Dogs from my Vantage of my legal Tree Stand and these fellas converged on me with their Radios and GPS at the Sound of the Shot..........................How exactly do you think the Locals would treat Old Garbo putting a Tag on that Buck?

Difference between me and the complainers on the rest of this Thread (And these same Complainers all State they do not Fish the Point because of.....) is I recognize that I am just visiting the Croatan for a brief window of time....and before I got here and certainly after I leave......its inherent Ownership (Not Fee Simple or Leasehold for all the Legal Experts on this Forum) has always been with the fellas in the Dusty Pickups with the Dog Boxes......


----------



## Benji

Jollymon said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a taxpayer that's all you are , The fact that you can access certain Federal and State land was done by laws that were created and passed to allow the General Public to use them
> under rules and regulations and also access fees in addition to taxes to use those places , Remember what happens when the Government doesn't pass a budget , All the gates get locked , So that "I'm a Taxpayer " means nothing about ownership of anything that you don't hold Title to in your name .
> 
> Don't pay your taxes and see how long you have the title to property, no matter how long it's been paid for....
> 
> 
> 
> The point is "I'm a taxpayer " doesn't give you ownership in any small part to Federal and State Land. You can only claim ownership of what's titled in your name and you'll still pay taxes
> on it . Government land you don't own it your just allowed to use some of it
Click to expand...

My point was nobody owns anything but the shirt on their back, and debt, in this fine country.


----------



## NC KingFisher

In the same token, I inherently own the 4th slot of the south side of the t after the center split on JMP, so if you wanna set up there your outs luck. Have to respect the home team when your fishing their grounds, world might be a better place if there was a bit more respect for others


----------



## Jollymon

There's a great thread in the Bible 3rd or 4th called ...Thread: Cape Point Conga Line etiquette...worth a read or reread


----------



## ncsharkman

yerbyray said:


> As a taxpayer I do own a small portion of the beach...been living in NC all fifty years of my life and every federal taxpayer owns a portion....not just islanders. I have as much right to fish the point anyway I want just like you with no threat or intimidation.


yerby Ray, You are of course correct, you do, as a citizen own part of it. Not politically correct of course because of the lemming type mentality of most people now who think of government as master to distribute as they see fit to the "peons" of the world!
every thing the government has is supposed to be owned by the people of this country but don't exspect the socialists to understand this fact. After all, the Constitution is just an old piece of paper now.


----------



## snedfish

You ever notice guys fishing the point with cigarettes, but when you see them at the truck they don't smoke?? Fighting a fish...spiked rod...pthsss, wow that guys line just broke!


----------



## Jollymon

snedfish said:


> You ever notice guys fishing the point with cigarettes, but when you see them at the truck they don't smoke?? Fighting a fish...spiked rod...pthsss, wow that guys line just broke!


Happens on Piers too


----------



## yerbyray

Garboman said:


> By Coincidence I am not too far from Newton NC right now. I am visiting Croatan National Forest looking for Bears and waiting for the weather to change before I go back home.
> 
> Spent a week or so in Newton NC staying at the Oyster Point Campground.
> 
> The analogy about the Metro Riders getting shanked was apt. At one time I went to work using that same Metro system........ more than a few riders have been shanked, a few more been Shot. Collateral Damage of the Urban Street Gang Wars of DC, best keep to the Right and not make eye contact......
> 
> In the Croatan, a lot of fellas my age and younger wearing in Fluorescent Orange Baseball Hats run up and down the roads with Aluminum Dog Boxes on the back of their Trucks. When passing these fellas on the logging roads of the forest I invariably wave to them as we are at times crossing paths in remote wilderness settings.....at the Beach everyone waves.....if you live on Hatteras you can get a sore left arm some days...
> 
> Funny thing is not one of these Hunters has ever waved back to me or even acknowledged my presence...... I am in their way.......in their Forest[/U]....An Interloper....They seem to Seethe at times and Grimace at my presence...
> 
> Someone from outside .... Jeep Festooned with the OBX..... NC Tags of a Tourist that is after their Resource......I am just as Armed and Dangerous as they are...even have my own Fluorescent Orange Cap....paid taxes....paid more taxes than some even.....
> 
> These Local Hunters have not once even smiled at me........I get the feeling I am not wanted.......Come Next November if by mistake I happened to set up on one of these groups running Dogs and by Chance was able to Shoot a Deer running from the Dogs from my Vantage of my legal Tree Stand and these fellas converged on me with their Radios and GPS at the Sound of the Shot..........................How exactly do you think the Locals would treat Old Garbo putting a Tag on that Buck?
> 
> Difference between me and the complainers on the rest of this Thread (And these same Complainers all State they do not Fish the Point because of.....) is I recognize that I am just visiting the Croatan for a brief window of time....and before I got here and certainly after I leave......its inherent Ownership (Not Fee Simple or Leasehold for all the Legal Experts on this Forum) has always been with the fellas in the Dusty Pickups with the Dog Boxes......




Lol. Newton is an hour west of Charlotte, I gave up hunting years ago so I have no advice for you but do keep in mind that Jesus loves you even if other bear hunters don’t.

As for my point....It might not be the best way but it ain’t illegal to spike a rod. I know you might not get invited over for bologna and cheese sandwiches from others along the beach.

I just hate to see a very informative forum go to waste with threads that get everyone torqued up just so some electronic braggarts feel like they have won.

I miss the days when we all rallied against the plover instead of one another.


----------



## yerbyray

snedfish said:


> You ever notice guys fishing the point with cigarettes, but when you see them at the truck they don't smoke?? Fighting a fish...spiked rod...pthsss, wow that guys line just broke!


Cigarette smoke makes me cough uncontrollably when I’m casting gotcha lures...not responsible for accidents.

Wanna borrow a band aid or four?


----------



## Garboman

Newport NC my error. 

Post something informative or useful like your rod tube setup instead of complaining about the old days were better than now. I was not on this forum then, learned about Drum Fishing decades before the internet came along. None of the fellas I learned from except DD are not on this Forum. Complainers on this thread and the Trolls on it want to rewrite the rules for Cape Point During Drum Season to make fair for all. Life is not fair the proficient excel at the expense of the masses. 

Thirty Years ago I fished with a Buxton Local who thought he owned the Point. He was about 100 pounds bigger than me. He was abusive and a Bully. One day when he insisted on wading out right in front of me and grabbing at my line to get it out of his way....I was going to ask the Red Head to hold my Surfstick and then I was going to separate the Butt from the Tip and then proceed to beat the crap out of the Buxton Bully with my 8600. Red Head got me calmed Down and I went back to Fishing.

Heard the Buxton Bully is in poor health these miss the old times before the Net. I would be getting out of Prison about now if I had killed the Buxton Bully way back then with my rod butt, best thing I did was to ignore him from then on and I went on to out cast and out fish him from then until now in the age of the IPhone.


----------



## twbranch

BigWillJ said:


> I'm not on any one side or the other, but if you've been around here enough to follow the bouncing ball, you'd understand the people you blow hard at would much rather help you in any way they can, than the other way around.


There's another arrogant ass! You have never helped me one damned bit. That statement qualifies as a lie.


----------



## BigWillJ

twbranch said:


> There's another arrogant ass! You have never helped me one damned bit. That statement qualifies as a lie.


I've been called worse by better.
Actually, I may have helped you.....to become the laughing stock of this thread.
I'd set the record straight, about your statement here (I never said I helped you), and about your PM (I never "took up for 2na") like you accused me of doing, but your comprehension skill tells me it'd be a waste of time, and I'd prefer not to bore the folks on here.
But you get the award for the worst PM diatribe on the web, so I guess that means you win.


----------



## BigWillJ

Garboman said:


> .......
> 
> Thirty Years ago I fished with a Buxton Local who thought he owned the Point. He was about 100 pounds bigger than me. He was abusive and a Bully. One day when he insisted on wading out right in front of me and grabbing at my line to get it out of his way....I was going to ask the Red Head to hold my Surfstick and then I was going to separate the Butt from the Tip and then proceed to beat the crap out of the Buxton Bully with my 8600. Red Head got me calmed Down and I went back to Fishing......


Hey GM.....a bit off topic from the OP....I may have fished with that guy at the point. A few years or so out of basic training, at 6'2', 245, and trained to kill, I probably ignored him and went about my business. I was introduced to the OBX in the early 70's, and got my initiation fishing the groins for tiderunners before making my way down to the point. A side note, and again, this was back then, I would stick a spike in the sand, somewhere between the word "point" and the compass rose. Would use it to spike rig while unhooking anything to be released. While I was fishing, some folks would return from their buggy and spike a baited rig while waiting for somebody else to leave an open space. Yes, you might remember back then if one left for their truck, somebody would take their place. We would walk forward though that spot, folks on either side (mostly) would acknowledge that, and the angler would retreat to the open between others after casting. Haven't fished that particular area enough lately to keep up with today's protocol, but I suspect I could still fit in. Fun place with good people.


----------



## Garboman

BigWillJ said:


> Hey GM.....a bit off topic from the OP....I may have fished with that guy at the point. A few years or so out of basic training, at 6'2', 245, and trained to kill, I probably ignored him and went about my business. I was introduced to the OBX in the early 70's, and got my initiation fishing the groins for tiderunners before making my way down to the point. A side note, and again, this was back then, I would stick a spike in the sand, somewhere between the word "point" and the compass rose. Would use it to spike rig while unhooking anything to be released. While I was fishing, some folks would return from their buggy and spike a baited rig while waiting for somebody else to leave an open space. Yes, you might remember back then if one left for their truck, somebody would take their place. We would walk forward though that spot, folks on either side (mostly) would acknowledge that, and the angler would retreat to the open between others after casting. Haven't fished that particular area enough lately to keep up with today's protocol, but I suspect I could still fit in. Fun place with good people.


Its way more crowded now than back then, but the upside is way more Big Drum are available.

I seldom fish the Point unless it is Drum Season. 

During Drum Season these days....Non-Drum Fisherman park their Truck in an available spot....bring out the lawn chairs and the Spikes and if the tide is dropping their setups and spikes are at times well away from the water. Pro-Drum Fellas are mobile and wearing bait boxes, and will move to wherever the Drum are being hooked up or in some cases wherever they can slip in and get a cast off. The Fish are moving through the area following the current.

Best conditions have a Hard SW Wind for days which makes for a big current coming from the South towards the Tip.....Further you cast the faster your Drift......When you hookup 90% of the time the Drum heads for the Point and if you have him in close to the Beach.... then the Drum is at Risk of Tangling with anyone between you and the Tip.....if the person you are getting close to is standing next to you and his rod tip is on the same plane as yours it is very easy to determine if your line and fish are over or are under the other fisherman's rig............if you are hooked up and run into a spiked rod setup and you have to feed line and walk away from the waters edge to get your tip over the spike tip......or locate the owner who is busy at his grill drinking beer....it can be a problem......if you hookup a Drum and then he starts running towards the Tip and 5-6 inexperienced fellas are involved in a Clusterfu...k of a major tangle with sinkers wrapped around lines and flapping in the breeze......you have even more of a problem......

The worst Tantrums I have ever been around have always been the new people who got tangled up and lost their Drum and most of the time....their problem started with their rig or setup or inattention.

New Person Mentality is I bought my Truck Beach Pass...I Bought my Saltwater License.....My Boss and my Spouse tell me what to do at home or at work and I will be damned if I am not going to Fish where I Want...when I Want....How I Want......after all I am on Vacation...I paid my Taxes.... and this place is as much mine as it is these other sun and wind burnt fellas with bleached blond hair and the rusty Beach Trucks with OBX Tags on the back.

Add the Dark of Night into the Equation and it gets even more interesting....

By the way a 25 Year Old Punk Drum Pro is still in 1st Place with 16 Citations at last count so everyone on the East Coast better make plans to meet up 2nd week of April....Bring your Spikes and Grills it will be ON.....


----------



## js1172

Garboman said:


> Its way more crowded now than back then, but the upside is way more Big Drum are available.
> 
> I seldom fish the Point unless it is Drum Season.
> 
> During Drum Season these days....Non-Drum Fisherman park their Truck in an available spot....bring out the lawn chairs and the Spikes and if the tide is dropping their setups and spikes are at times well away from the water. Pro-Drum Fellas are mobile and wearing bait boxes, and will move to wherever the Drum are being hooked up or in some cases wherever they can slip in and get a cast off. The Fish are moving through the area following the current.
> 
> Best conditions have a Hard SW Wind for days which makes for a big current coming from the South towards the Tip.....Further you cast the faster your Drift......When you hookup 90% of the time the Drum heads for the Point and if you have him in close to the Beach.... then the Drum is at Risk of Tangling with anyone between you and the Tip.....if the person you are getting close to is standing next to you and his rod tip is on the same plane as yours it is very easy to determine if your line and fish are over or are under the other fisherman's rig............if you are hooked up and run into a spiked rod setup and you have to feed line and walk away from the waters edge to get your tip over the spike tip......or locate the owner who is busy at his grill drinking beer....it can be a problem......if you hookup a Drum and then he starts running towards the Tip and 5-6 inexperienced fellas are involved in a Clusterfu...k of a major tangle with sinkers wrapped around lines and flapping in the breeze......you have even more of a problem......
> 
> The worst Tantrums I have ever been around have always been the new people who got tangled up and lost their Drum and most of the time....their problem started with their rig or setup or inattention.
> 
> New Person Mentality is I bought my Truck Beach Pass...I Bought my Saltwater License.....My Boss and my Spouse tell me what to do at home or at work and I will be damned if I am not going to Fish where I Want...when I Want....How I Want......after all I am on Vacation...I paid my Taxes.... and this place is as much mine as it is these other sun and wind burnt fellas with bleached blond hair and the rusty Beach Trucks with OBX Tags on the back.
> 
> Add the Dark of Night into the Equation and it gets even more interesting....
> 
> By the way a 25 Year Old Punk Drum Pro is still in 1st Place with 16 Citations at last count so everyone on the East Coast better make plans to meet up 2nd week of April....Bring your Spikes and Grills it will be ON.....


another garbo classic, thanks for that, perhaps one day I will think I know enough to fit in and fish the point for drum season, but I doubt it, until then I'll read mikes posts and dream, I do fit in on Avon pier my week of live bait fishing, have met some awesome folks there, Shuey, Jimmy, Milt, and Ken, would like to meet some of the drum pro's just to STS and drink a barley pop, I have much to learn.
js


----------



## Yallweh

js1172 said:


> another garbo classic, thanks for that, perhaps one day I will think I know enough to fit in and fish the point for drum season, but I doubt it,
> js


I don't know anything, but I hold my rod and I don't grill burgers on the beach, sounds like I would still increase the average. See y'all in a few weeks!


----------



## twbranch

BigWillJ said:


> I've been called worse by better.
> Actually, I may have helped you.....to become the laughing stock of this thread.
> I'd set the record straight, about your statement here (I never said I helped you), and about your PM (I never "took up for 2na") like you accused me of doing, but your comprehension skill tells me it'd be a waste of time, and I'd prefer not to bore the folks on here.
> But you get the award for the worst PM diatribe on the web, so I guess that means you win.


Nobody is laughing at me but you and you Sir, do not qualify as someone I care about laughing at me. So, with that said do not comment on my posts anymore, do not acknowledge me ever. I do no need you negativity.


----------



## DaBig2na

opcorn:
:beer:


----------



## NH Paul

DaBig2na said:


> opcorn:
> :beer:


Pass the popcorn please! :beer:


----------



## Jollymon

NH Paul said:


> Pass the popcorn please! :beer:


 :beer: I'll take some too


----------



## ncsharkman

Jollymon said:


> :beer: I'll take some too


I like popcorn too! but I like salt and butter on mine.


----------



## DaBig2na

I only brought a 6 pack of Michelobe, since JM is here I'll drink his and save mine. I'm proabaly gonna need to jump in here soon.
:beer:


----------



## BigWillJ

.....and I thought libertarians were supposed to respect other people and deal with them peacefully and honestly.....
Phffffffflt.


----------



## Jollymon

DaBig2na said:


> I only brought a 6 pack of Michelobe, since JM is here I'll drink his and save mine. I'm proabaly gonna need to jump in here soon.
> :beer:


Hope you like Guinness , stocked up for Saint Patty's Day :beer:


----------



## Bosco

Gotta love the P-man animation, makes you wonder is that guy back?


----------



## Garboman

Headed to the Point tomorrow afternoon, after I check out Secret Mullet spots.

I am six foot tall ...245 Lbs ....a touch of grey on the temples ....and my rebalanced XXX Gen Three 1509 with Competition Butt. Put 6 ounces of lead in the Butt to counter balance the Tip and for the first time in 17 Years this Rod feels Right. This 1509 setup will give you a workout just holding it, if it gets too Heavy May need to switch to a CTS or perhaps I will Spike It......

Any Elitist Pricks out there as well as the Normal Non-Prick people are going to be in awe.

Might be Shark Fest this Weekend but I am headed back to the Island.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Well, I think I have to go back to Columbia next week for work. If y'all wanna take this shit show to the sand, I'll drive up the night before


----------



## AndyK

Garboman said:


> Headed to the Point tomorrow afternoon, after I check out Secret Mullet spots.
> 
> I am six foot tall ...245 Lbs ....a touch of grey on the temples ....and my rebalanced XXX Gen Three 1509 with Competition Butt. Put 6 ounces of lead in the Butt to counter balance the Tip and for the first time in 17 Years this Rod feels Right. This 1509 setup will give you a workout just holding it


*Garboman*, I don't know nor do I give a rat's ass what sort of alternative lifestyle you're currently _indulging_ in, but please direct these sorts of propositions to other forums on the web, and *only* to those sorts of venues. This site is for people interested in fishing -- with absolutely no nuance needed in explaining with word "fishing". If you want to talk about actual fishing then you're always welcome. But please look elsewhere when seeking alternative M2M romance.


----------



## DaBig2na

AndyK said:


> *Garboman*, I don't know nor do I give a rat's ass what sort of alternative lifestyle you're currently _indulging_ in, but please direct these sorts of propositions to other forums on the web, and *only* to those sorts of venues. This site is for people interested in fishing -- with absolutely no nuance needed in explaining with word "fishing". If you want to talk about actual fishing then you're always welcome. But please look elsewhere when seeking alternative M2M romance.


I don't know who you are or what you think pal... maybe if you read this forum more you'd know eaxcly who Garbo is. The guy knows exacltly what FISHING IS. And if you knew what he was talking about moron there wasn't anything X rated about it. He was referring to his Generation three (xxx) Allstar 1509 Surfcasting rod, His stature, fishing ability, and his casting technique ... I happen to own one myself...Any NC beach or pier fisherman would also know what he was referring to. Furthermore countless people ALWAYS READ what he posts and look forward to when he does. 

Maybe you should keep your nose in free internet man porn because that is evidently where your mind is. I'm sure your venting since Craigslist shut down the M2M personals section, and AndyK Has nowhere to go. So leave the fishing to the Real Men, and women. 

OK There Cupcake!


----------



## Drumdum

Ok,this thread is hashed hashed and re hashed.. it's over now,you all will have to find something else to bicker about.........


----------

